# I Need To Vent



## redzebra24 (Jul 19, 2006)

ok so about 6 months back i didnt have much friends or time for them. most of my frineds where older people from my fish club and i was ok with that. then people started hanging out with me and wanted to see my fish when ever they came over adn they got hooked into fish. so i helped setup tanks and helped every step since one would not go on computer cause of cancer and would call me with the stupidest questions. now i come to my piont i was much happier without friends and they make we wanna leave keeping fish which really upsets me cause i love them. oh yea and the cancer friend never wants to admit it to me but to other people he does is the only reason he did this is because i have money (from backbreaking work) and the thought i got it from fish and that is the only reason. Sorry but i am really stressed


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear your stressed. One thing to remember is stupid questions are not really stupid questions to the people that are asking them because they don't know as much as you since they are just starting. I've been breeding Bettas since 1991 or 92. I get MANY emails and phone calls every single day asking me questions. Some of them are VERY basic, but not to the people asking them. As far as your "friends" go you will find some people will try to use you for anything they can. That's nothing to do with fish keeping, but life in general. Let the fish be your stress relief and get rid of the "friends" that are only using you.


RC


----------



## redzebra24 (Jul 19, 2006)

yea i love answering questions and helping people but it ticks me off when i get the same question from 1 person over 10 timess adn they still ask or dont listen. i will just have to change friends i guess because i dont need the stress


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Dude, easy.

Don't stress over it at all. Life is gonna give you plenty of really good chances to stress. Trust me, you won't miss anything by letting some of the smaller chances pass you by.

In my line of work I get questions all day, every day. When I get the same one twice from the same person I tell them to take notes, the third time I tell them to refer to the notes.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't get the person that wont go on the computer because of Cancer?? I have Cancer and am on my PC day & Night. Sounds like a bad excuse to get others to do research for him/her. Thats a "friend" I would lose so fast leaves would blow off trees in the spring time!


----------



## redzebra24 (Jul 19, 2006)

ok he said he can get cancer for the computer moniter, and i told him u can get it from alot of things these days supposedly. i ahve told him post online and i will answer and you can check whenever, but he never does post. i dont need to make fish stressful.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

well yea but u have to spend enourmous amount of time straight at the monitor to do damage like they do in japan. like more then 14hrs, im up to 18hrs straight on a monitor i need a break, damn work, gonna have to hurt my guidance counsolor for gettin me into this job


----------



## redzebra24 (Jul 19, 2006)

lol i am talking to mine now to figure out what to do too. lol she said do something else. and another thing is he doesnt use floresent lights on his fish tanks since they cause cancer to the fish cause the close to light


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

An opinion from a college professor....

Lecturing one day about the human cell repair mechanism, he tells the class (paraphrasing) "this is why we are all gonna die of cancer.... gamma rays are shooting through us all the time, through the walls, through the ceiling and tables, through your books and through you. As these rays go through your bodies they rip the cells in their path. BUT we have a cell repair mechanism that fixes or disgards these abnormal (ripped) cells so they do not accumulate in our bodies and form clusters, aka cancer. But as we age, so does our cell repair mechanism, so when we are old this mechanism doesn't work as well and sometimes damaged cells do not get repaired or disgarded. These cells will duplicate just like any other normal cell but because they are misshapen they will stick together, or clump, and form tumors (tumors are just your own bodies abnormal cells clumping together - just in case someone wasn't aware of it). Since we live so much longer now, our cell repair mechanisms have to be in perfect working order for longer than ever before and will eventually "fall apart" just like the rest of our old bodies, so... we will all eventually die of cancer."
Dr. Weatherby

You can tell him that if you like. Maybe he'll stop worrying about the monitor of death


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree with Osiris, unless you're on the computer all day and night, I don't think that you'll get cancer.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Mazzy said:


> An opinion from a college professor....
> 
> Lecturing one day about the human cell repair mechanism, he tells the class (paraphrasing) "this is why we are all gonna die of cancer.... gamma rays are shooting through us all the time, through the walls, through the ceiling and tables, through your books and through you. As these rays go through your bodies they rip the cells in their path. BUT we have a cell repair mechanism that fixes or disgards these abnormal (ripped) cells so they do not accumulate in our bodies and form clusters, aka cancer. But as we age, so does our cell repair mechanism, so when we are old this mechanism doesn't work as well and sometimes damaged cells do not get repaired or disgarded. These cells will duplicate just like any other normal cell but because they are misshapen they will stick together, or clump, and form tumors (tumors are just your own bodies abnormal cells clumping together - just in case someone wasn't aware of it). Since we live so much longer now, our cell repair mechanisms have to be in perfect working order for longer than ever before and will eventually "fall apart" just like the rest of our old bodies, so... we will all eventually die of cancer."
> Dr. Weatherby
> ...


I predict the emus will kill us all long before we live to be 290 years to see this theory through.

Btw, if your friend is worried about cancer from something so insignificant as a computer monitor, tell them to stay clear of anything electronic, and somehow convince them to stay in an almost bacteria and virus free environment. You have a higher rate of catching a virus that gives you a cancer later on in life...you can also get cancer genetically.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I seriously doubt this "friend" is that afraid of getting cancer. Sounds to me like he's using that lame excuse to get you to do all the leg work for him. Is he even seriously trying to keep fish or is he just asking all of these questions for the fun of it? Yep, I'd say give this loser the heave ho and stay with fish. At least they don't try to use you. Well, except maybe when they want food. lol


----------

